# Clear the DNS cache on router



## joao_pimentel (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi guys 

How do I clear my router DNS cache on my ZyXEL P-660 router?

I already cleared it on my PC with "ipconfig /flushDNS" in the command line 
but everyone sees my online IP camera, except me 

my online IP camera on LIVE

when I try to access the camera URL i go to the router default/settings/home page

Thank you


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

There is no dns cache on a router. It would not need one since it looks a the listed dns servers for name resolution.

Your link only is a how to for putting your camera online. Not sure what the purpose of its post is for.

"I try to access the camera URL i go to the router default/settings/home page"

Not sure of what you are thinking here but that is not how you access your cameras.

Internally you access the camera via its internal ip address
Externally you access the camera via your routers wan ip address and the port number you forwarded to the static ip of your camera.


----------



## joao_pimentel (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi

Thank you so much for reply

Maybe I was no clear.

I can access my camera form my LAN. I just need to type the camera IP, which is fixed.

My friends also told me that they can see the camera from outside, as I configured the NAT port forwarding on my router with a dyndns domain

casadopimentel.dyndns.org

Though, I am the only one who cannot see my own camera with my domain, because when I type http://casadopimentel.dyndns.org in the URL I go to the router administration page (as if you typed 192.168.1.1)

Thank you


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I take it you are doing this from INSIDE your network ie via the lan you are typing Index page ?

That is a bit odd. Do you have remote administration enabled on the router? if so it should be set to do so via https [note the "s" as in secure] and should be using port 8080 not the default port 80.


----------



## joao_pimentel (Apr 30, 2010)

now, i simply disabled remote management (which I thought it was just from outside) and I can't log in in my router 

any idea how can I log in in the router??? Or I shall reset it

Can you still see the camera online?

casadopimentel.dyndns.org

Thank you so very much


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

you can't logon via the lan? that is a bit strange also. Usually remote access only deals with coming in via the wan port not the lan port.

If no access the only choice is to reset the router so you can logon using the default logon name and password.


----------



## joao_pimentel (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi

Thank you very much again for the tip
I reseted the router to factory settings, and I configured again as it was before.

On Remote Management settings, I activated access just from the LAN

and you may see the online camera at casadopimentel.dyndns.org (my dad told me he could see)

but I don't see anything and now I simply get an error as the page didn't exist

Can you kindly help

Thank you


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I can't see it because it wants to install a add on and I don't do that.

Do a nslookup casadopimentel.dyndns.org and post your results


----------



## joao_pimentel (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi

Thanks again

The addon is something very simple, which comes by default in many browsers, to be able to run motion JPEG

The nslookup result is:

Answer records
name	class	type	data	time to live
casadopimentel.dyndns.org	IN	A	85.247.87.98	60s	(1m)
Authority records
[none]
Additional records
[none]

-- end -- 

I can confirm by my router administration page, that the IP is correct

Question: It may not be some kind of protection, to avoid people from the LAN from accessing the LAN from outside???


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You must be doing your nslookup from a unix box since that is not the output from a windows command.

It is not wise to install software from the internet when recommended by a stranger. That is asking to get hacked, if you didn't know, which is why I am not doing it and neither should anyone else reading this thread.

The problem you are encountering is not unusual. You are trying to basically access your lan based cameras via your routers wan port. That means the router has to know that the ip address/url request is really for the lan and not send it to the wan which is a outbound not inbound port coming from the lan.

You may be able to overcome this with a static route entry in the router that says anything to this url goes to this lan ip address.

You could also do this by creating a host entry in your hosts file that says
ipaddress url to do the same thing but this is kinda of cheating since it appears you want to test if your url is working and this config would not do this.


----------



## joao_pimentel (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you again for your reply



Wand3r3r said:


> You must be doing your nslookup from a unix box since that is not the output from a windows command.


it's in portuguese

C:\Users\Pimentel>nslookup casadopimentel.dyndns.org
Servidor: UnKnown
Address: 212.55.154.174

Resposta não autoritativa: (not authorized reply)
Nome: casadopimentel.dyndns.org
Address: 85.247.87.98




Wand3r3r said:


> It is not wise to install software from the internet when recommended by a stranger. That is asking to get hacked, if you didn't know, which is why I am not doing it and neither should anyone else reading this thread.


I'm really sorry, I didn't mean other people to install this software, it's just the software that cames with Axis IP cameras, that I suppose it is just the motion JPEG addon for browsers



Wand3r3r said:


> The problem you are encountering is not unusual. You are trying to basically access your lan based cameras via your routers wan port. That means the router has to know that the ip address/url request is really for the lan and not send it to the wan which is a outbound not inbound port coming from the lan.
> 
> You may be able to overcome this with a static route entry in the router that says anything to this url goes to this lan ip address.
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much for your tips, I'll try to do it


----------

